# Bandit keeps dry retching?!



## lilxkrystal (Feb 26, 2012)

On Tuesday night and Wednesday Bandit was dry retching quite frequently, occasionally he would lick his chops as if he just vomited a little. It went away. Now after bathing him it's come back and he is being extra sooky.

He still seems to be him self running around like a mad man, eating and drinking.

Any idea's should i be worried?


----------

